# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Spastische darmen?

## Erina

Hallo lotgenoten,

Ik heb een probleem,omdat het mij niet duidelijk is wat er aan de hand is.
Zes weken geleden begon het met buikpijn,na controle urine bleek het een blaasontsteking te zijn,amoxilline/clavulaanzuur als antibiotica gekregen,kreeg ontzettende buikpijn en is toen gestopt,na onderzoek nog steeds bacterie in de urine,toen monuril 3000 gekregen maar de pijn bleef,nog maar eens een penicillinekuur erachteraan en wel trimethoprium,daarna ook nog een schimmelinfectie gekregen door de penicilline,en kreeg daarvoor fluconazol 150.
De buikpijn was en is er nog steeds en dagelijks diarree,urine en ontlasting op de kweek,bleek in orde te zijn,bloedonderzoek kwam ook niets uit.
Nu nog een echo van mijn buik,wat nog gaat gebeuren.
Slik nu meerdere keren per dag 2x paracetamol met diclofinac,omdat de pijn niet vol te houden is.
De diagnose van de huisarts was spastische darm als gevolg van de 3 keer penicilline.
Maar het probleem is dat ik nu al 12 kilo lichter ben,en helemaal niets kan eten,krijg pijn door alles wat ik eet ,het maakt niet uit wat,en volgens mij kun je bepaalde voeding wel eten met een spastische darm,ik maak mij zorgen.
Is dit herkenbaar voor iemand?
Graag reactie,want ik ben radeloos,en wordt zwakker met de dag.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Erina,

Hou vol lief mens...het is natuurlijk erg vreemd om te ontdekken dat je opeens een spastische darm hebt zoals de dokter zegt....maar dat overkwam mij ook.... :Frown:  al die medicijnen is ook geen pretje en je darmen zullen daar eveneens over protesteren....
misschien kunnen ze iets ontdekken via de echo....volgens mij is hier een speciaal topic over Spastisch Darmen...zoek het anders even op dan kun je er meer over lezen, zodat je misschien wat gerustgesteld kan worden....angst is akelig......
12 kg eraf dat is veel, dat zal te maken hebben met de diarree en het feit dat je haast niet durft te eten....kan je arts je niet doorsturen na een dieetiste zodat zij je kan vertellen wat je allemaal wel "kan" en "mag" eten...ikzelf rommel soms wat aan dus dat is geen goed voorbeeld maar de "pijn" herken ik heel goed... :Embarrassment:  diarree heb ik geen last van maar wel vaak van verstopping....door de vele stress die ik vaak heb krijg ik er ook veeeeeeeeeeeeel meer last van...op een goede dag dacht ik aan kolieken in mijn buik zoveel pijn had ik....het was "een Spastische" darm...vaak gaat dit samen met Fibromyalgie....ik kan slecht tegen zoetigheid en tegen zure dingen...dus geen zoete witte wijn voor mij want dan krijg ik een zeer opgezette buik van en dat doet erg pijn ....wel heb ik altijd kleine pilletjes in mijn tas van DR Vogel....Gastronol heet dat en dat helpt mij als ik weer eens iets "verkeerd" heb gegeten.....het is voor incidentele maagpijn en een opgeblazen gevoel.....ik slik er 3 per keer......soms test ik dingen uit....ik kan ook niet tegen bepaalde rode wijnen....koolsoorten...een duitse dokter adviseerde mij gekookte aardappelen en inderdaad dat helpt mij goed....beetje jus of ik kook de aardappelen af en gooi dat er later over ipv jus...dan wat groente erbij en iets van vlees...niet teveel...of een stukje witte vis die ik kook...ik kan best veel eten maar je moet zelf wat uitproberen....zelf patat eet ik op zijn tijd dat gaat prima....altijd te mager eten is ook geen optie want dan kunnen je darmen nergens meer tegen...dat heb ik allemaal al uitgeprobeerd....ik eet tarwe brood maar niet grof volkoren, wel fijn volkoren....je kan de darmen "overprikkelen" en dat moet niet....

als het mogelijk is wacht nog even de echo af..... :Embarrassment: 
eet voorzichtig maar doe het wel....beginnen met kleine porties...laat de zoetigheid maar staan, dat nekt mij ook altijd, maar ik weet dat na jaren, dus dan kan dat.... :Stick Out Tongue: 
je kunt misschien eens met aardappelen beginnen met een beetje gekookte groenten zoals spercibonen of wortelen, niet te zout en te pittig gerechten bereiden...een tartaartje gaat prima voor mij of een gehaktbal, rundervink, witte gekookte vis, kan diepvries vis zijn...rustig aan beginnen...heb vertrouwen....logisch dat je heel ongerust bent, dat heb ik meer dan 10 jaar gehad voordat een arts eens wat tegen mij zei....ik ben daar later heel verdrietig om geweest....ik ging vasten omdat ik zoveel pijn had....ik dacht vaak dat het mijn blinde darm was en mijn koffertje stond al klaar....
ik moet "altijd" opletten met eten en drinken maar dat doe ik niet als ik teveel spanningen in mijn lijf heb zitten door allerlei oorzaken....ik zal beter mijn best moeten doen, en "JOU" wens ik heel veel sterkte....
het wordt anders, maar heb nog even geduld.....mede door deze spanningen krijg je een extra zere harde buik....houd moed....elke dag er is 1 en dat blijf ik altijd zeggen in welke situatie dan ook.....

Warme groeten van Elisabeth  :Wink:

----------


## hubert custers

:Big Grin: ha


lo 









hallo erina ik heb hetzelfde gehat als gy een heel onderzoek en niks te vinden nader onder zoek van dokter luie maag hy gaf my motilium voor maag en redemex duffi 

dat heeft gewerkt maar altyd problemen met de koude en als de maag goed werkt werken de darmen ook goed

groetjes hubert custers

----------


## Foodie

Beste Erina,

Wat vervelend dat je je zo naar bent gaan voelen na antibiotica. Het klopt inderdaad dat je darmflora van streek raakt door antibiotica. Door de antibioitca worden namelijk ook goede darmbacterien uitgeschakeld met als gevolg een verstoring van het evenwicht in je darmen. 

Op de website www.darmgezondheid.nl staat veel informatie over jouw klachten:

http://www.darmgezondheid.nl/consume...n-diarree.html

Daarnaast vind je ook dagelijks een update van wetenschappelijke artikelen over darmzaken in begrijpelijke taal.

Ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt. Sterkte!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Foodie...

Goede tips maar ik denk dat Erina dit niet meer leest...haar klacht is van 29 juli 2012.... :Big Grin:  maar dan hebben er andere mensen er wel wat aan...ik zal er eens naar kijken...dank en groetjes... :Cool:

----------


## haelewyn

Misschien kan Erina eens vertellen hoe het verder is gegaan.
Voor iedereen fijn om te weten hoe het nu met haar gaat.

----------


## EdithMahler

Spastische darm; mijn eerste reactie is rust. Rust ipv stress; stress factoren in beeld brengen. En Rust brengen in wat je eet.
Suiker (ook produkten met verborgen suikers) laten staan, alcohol - effe niet, water drinken ipv frisdrank, maaltijden zonder al te veel kruiden en specerijen. Je darmen rust gunnen en niet overvoeren.

Er staan vast nog meer tips voor mensen met onhandigheden in darmen; diarree bijvoorbeeld, op de biosa.nl site.
Daar is ook probiotica informatie te vinden. Een artikel over de natuurlijke probiotica in het lichaam en de funkties daarvan.

----------


## Pol fore

Dag Erina,

Het lijkt me dat je het typische spastische darm scenario doorloopt. Antibiotica is natuurlijk een darmflora killer die de hoofdoorzaak van spastische darmen zijn!

Mijn vrouwtje heeft juist hetzelfde meegemaakt en het duurde toch 6-7 maanden vooralleer ze terug op haar normale gezondheid zat (na een dieet te hebben gevolgd).

Dit is wat ze deed:

1) hoge doseringen probiotica innemen, 2 maal per dag. Dit om je verstoorde darmflora te herstellen. De darmflora heeft een grote functie bij de vertering van je voeding.
2) ALLE melkproducten en gluten vermijden. Ook graanproducten sterk vermijden aangezien deze moeilijk verteerbaar zijn.
3) geduld hebben en vooral geen antibiotica of pijnstillers innemen. Deze doden je darmflora nog meer.

Wat wel nog eten? Groenten, fruit, noten, vlees en vis, thee drinken,vers fruitsap, water. Ga ook GEEN frisdranken nuttigen omdat hier veel suikers en prik inzitten.

bron: http://wegmetpds.be/blog/spastische-darm/

Afvallen deed mijn vrouw ook destijds. Het kwam er gelukkig terug bij wanneer haar darmen terug normaal functioneerden. Ze heeft toch een 6 maanden melk en granen gemeden en veel probiotica ingenomen. Nu neemt ze (ook ik niet) nooit meer antibotica, nu we weten wat dit vergif doet...

Het ergste van de hele zaak was dat de artsen haar gek verklaarden en haar psychisch ziek noemden, wat helemaal niet het geval was.
Hopelijk ben je watmet deze tips en gaat het de betere kant op.

Groeten,
Pol

----------


## haelewyn

Na dit meerdere keren uitgetest te hebben vermoed ik dat ik zelf geen probleem heb met melkproducten.

Wat voor mij de killers zijn : 
- Cola light of zero (omwille van de aspartaam of net omwille van de prik : geen idee). Gewone cola probeer ik sowieso niet.
- Aspartaam in combinatie met verhoogd koffiegebruik : als ik weer meer sterke espresso drink zoals ik graag doe, wordt het na een tijdje altijd slechter. Afbouwen maakt de klachten minder erg.
- Zware maaltijden kunnen ook al eens voor ergere klachten zorgen, bv bloedworst. Minder vet eten helpt bij mij ook.
- Heel raar , maar een killer x 7 is voor mij het Weipoeder (proteïnen) die ik dacht te nemen als maaltijdvervanger of tussendoortjesvervanger.
Hier doe je ook wel melk bij maar die melk maakt voor mij niet veel uit. Van die shakes krijg ik de meest helse pijnen die ik ooit hebben kan. Tot achteraan in de rug en onder de schouders, onder rechter ribbenrooster in omgeving van gal en lever strekt de pijn dan uit, gepaard aan een rot en ziek gevoel. Klinkt dit voor iemand bekend ?
- Ik zag hier de tip : ananas bij een beginnende aanval. Koop de ananas vers of in blik op sap (!), niet op siroop. Ik heb dat uitgeprobeerd en moet toegeven dat het zeker helpt. Maar het stopt de aanval niet kompleet. Ik ben dan nog een dagje of twee ziek erna en heb nog pijn, maar niet meer in die mate dat ik ervoor moet thuisblijven van het werk. Waarschijnlijk doet het zure aspect van de ananas en de enzymen die het bevat hier hun werk ?

Verder ben ik voor mezelf nog niet echt geraakt in het opsporen van de oorzaken. Ik had van PDS last tussen februari en eind mei, een keer of 5 zo. Daarna ben ik op reis geweest naar Thailand en bleef de last een maand of vier weg.
Onlangs, gepaard gaande met een buikgriepje (misschien) had ik het weer heel erg. Aanleiding scheen toen te zijn dat ik een biefstuk (zonder aardappelen of groenten erbij) van minder dan 300 gram enkele dagen in de ijskast had laten liggen en die daarna nog licht rood binnenin heb opgegeten.
Dan, op een uitzonderlijk goeie dag, heb ik nog eens geprobeerd om een Proteïneshake te gebruiken en het rotslechte resultaat was merkbaar binnen minder dan een uur.
Een aanval van dit syndroom gaat bij mij gepaard met pijn overal in de bovenbuik, rond het horizontale gedeelte van de dikke darm.
Vaak heeft dit al geleid tot echo van lever en gal maar deze toont altijd dat er geen ontsteking is of dat die er zelfs niet geweest is.
Maagontsteking is er meestal ook bij. Pijn rond de pancreas ook. Zelfs één keertje vastgesteld dat de bloedgaswaarden van de pancreas afwijkten. 14 dagen later was dit bij een controlestaal niet meer het geval.
Recent is er ook pijn tijdens aanvallen bijgekomen van het verticale gedeelte van de dikke darm, zowel links als rechts.
Ik hoop dat bovenstaande opsomming voor iemand nuttig is.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Haelewyn: Ik denk dat Erina niet meer zal reageren ...zoals je kunt zien hierboven heeft ze 1 x gepost en ze was echt "wanhopig"... :Frown:  ik heb haar verhaal nog een keer gelezen vandaag en ik kan alleen maar hopen dat ze haar goed hebben kunnen helpen of desnoods opgenomen hebben in het ziekenhuis, ik vroeg mij tevens oprecht af of ze nog wel leefde!? bedankt voor je verhaal en die van de anderen...ik haal uit ieder verhaal wel de goede dingen uit.. :Smile: 

geen pijnstillers hoor ik iemand zeggen....dat is "onmogelijk" als je zoveel pijn hebt...ik kon wel van de flat springen van de pijn destijds jaren terug!...vreselijk...en ja "stress" doet heel veel met een mens...en niet iedereen heeft een partner die hem of haar kan helpen!

Sterkte voor allen die het kunnen gebruiken...prettige dag en een goede gezondheid....groetjes..

----------


## haelewyn

Elisabeth : ik was ook bezorgd over Erina en stelde me dezelfde vragen.. Vandaar.

Heeft iemand goede ervaringen met ibuprofen ? Mij lijkt het te helpen alhoewel ik het tegenovergestelde ervan verwacht.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Haelewyn: Oke fijn zo, ik kan alleen maar hopen dat men (de medische wereld) haar (Erina) hebben kunnen helpen...!!!

Ibuprofen: Ja "IK" heb ervaring...op advies van de pijnbestrijding moest/mocht ik 3x daags 1 tablet slikken...ik kreeg er maagbeschermers bij...Omeprazol....dit was voor mijn gewrichten en de dystrofie...3 maanden slikken en daarna verslag uitbrengen....ik had al van alles geprobeerd...het hielp absoluut....en toen de pijn minder werd ging ik over op de paracetamol...en nu slik ik weer wat anders...elk lichaam heeft soms wat anders nodig of reageert totaal verschillend...sterkte ermee...het is net als gezichtscreme...soms werkt een medicijn niet goed meer en moet je overstappen op wat anders! Groetjes  :Wink:

----------

